# tire for a superclydesdale 350lbs ?



## lusss (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello folks,


I'm at 350 pounds, and I am building my first new mtb, a surly Ogre. 
However I'm stucking on the choice of the tire.
Which 29" tire do you recommend to me that could support my heavy weight ?

thank you in advance to you all


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

i am about the same weight and i am riding maxxis crossmarks and ardents on a single speed 29er. I do run tubes as i am afraid or burping tubless at my weight.,


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Stock tires on my RockHopper have been fine. I also run Nevegals, again, no issues.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Big volume tires will be your best friend, and wider rims (28mm +) will help. 
Be aware that tire mfg's published sizes are not consistent, so one's 2.35 may be bigger than another's 2.5
Currently run 2.4's front & rear tubeless, and don't worry much about weight. (I'm 210#) 
Feel that Ardent EXO's are the most durable, Ra-Ra's the fastest, and Rampages the most grippy.
Given your stature, my $0.02 = Ardent 2.4


----------



## Wryknow (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think the type of tire will be an issue for you as long as it is properly inflated. It's the rim and the hub that's going to be potentially taking the abuse  I'm running 2.4s Continental X-kings on my Karate Monkey (which is pretty darn near identical to the Ogre) tubeless on Stan's Flows. They seem like pretty nice tires for the price.


----------



## lusss (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all,

thank you for all your replies. I understood what you said:
focus on rims, big volumes, and inflating. But when I have a look on at the spécifications, manufacters define the max weights the tire can support.

For example : 120 psi max or 60 psi max. 135kg max but never more for the weight.

With my 350 lbs, I am over theses specification.

If i follow the recommendations post here (On mountain bike tire pressure for heavy riders » Super Clydesdale), for my weight, I must apply these formulas :
- Front tire pressure in PSI: (Rider weight / 7 ) - 1 = 49 psi
- Rear tire pressure in PSI : (Rider weight / 7 ) + 2 = 52 psi
It is the right formula for tire inflate ?

Thank you for your all of your replies.

Lucien


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am a slightly smaller superclyde and I used the formula you posted to get the ballpark for riding. Worked really well for me. For road riding I just set them to their max for lower resistance, but off road, the formula is pretty good.


----------



## Wryknow (Mar 13, 2012)

I think that formula is just one of those simple rule of thumb type things: IMHO it's useful for some poeple in many some situations but I wouldn't worry too much about not following it. Cleary, it fails at super-clyde levels since the air pressure called for exceeds the maximum spec of the tire. Just get a set of tires and run the maximum recommended PSI for the tire. (I would recommend tubless if you can swing it.)


----------

